# Помогите! Рвущая боль в позвоночнике в поясничном отделе



## Dos (18 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста, замучила поясница! Мне 47 лет.  Начиналось все постепенно, пробыл некоторое время в согнутой позе, на коленях (ремонт, уборка и тп) - потом разогнутся не сразу можешь, немного ноет поясница,  и так далее. Работа у меня сидячая , спорту внимания не уделял, каюсь.  Внимания не обращал особо, все быстро проходило и забыл. Примерно полтора года назад   на корточках хотел передвинуть тумбу и надорвал поясницу, щелчка вроде не было, такое ощущение, как будто ток прошёл или как я придумал выражение  -  что-то "зыркнуло", в общем боль была сильная, не мог разогнуться, дополз до дивана кое-как и лежал. На следующий день скрюченый поплелся в травмпунк, там сделали снимок и сказали растяжение, принимай обезболивающее и покой. Потом вроде все прошло, но стал замечать, что после долгого сидения, после того как встал - сильно ноет поясница, потом через некоторое время после ходьбы или если просто постоять, то поясницу отпускает. Далее стало сидеть больно, стала болеть сильнее поясница, прошлым летом обратился в поликлинику - там выписали лекарства, таблетки мидокалм, уколы  витамин в6, ещё что-то. Не помогло. Стало болеть больше. Через месяц опять пошёл туда, то же самое- таблетки, уколы, физио добавили. Эффекта ни какого. Состояние ухудшалось. Стало больно просто сидеть, позвоночник  рвёт как будто. После вставания  боль в пояснице. Спина стала ныть и болеть чаще. Пошёл один раз к мануальному, но после того, как он меня начал там ломать и хрустеть - больше не стал. Да и на форумах почитал, что опасно это.  В октябре лежал на дневном стационаре 8 дней, за это время делали :   . Эффекта практически нет. Появилась депрессия.  Последний раз лечился на дневном стационаре в конце января 2017 года, совсем недавно. Принимал : система : эсцинат и ксефокам по 5 дней, уколы :мидокалм, мовалис по 5 дней, в6 и никотиновая кислота по 10 дней, карипаин электрофорезом 10 дней, синарта через день 2 месяца. Гимнастику делаю регулярно, без фанатизма, умеренные нагрузки . Улучшения никакого ((
Теперь о боли. Сейчас болит сам позвоночник на уровне поясничного отдела. Никаких парезов нет, седалищный нерв не зажат, по задней стороне бедра и в большой палец боли нет  , бывает слабость в ногах, но совсем небольшая, и ещё 1-2 месяца назад вибрировал немного большой палец правой ноги, но сейчас прошло. Болит именно позвоночный столб, от l1до l4или 5. Опишу боль одним словом - РВЕТ. Именно позвоночный столб!   Как будто позвоночник начинает разрывается, когда я , например,  сижу и хочу расслабить поясницу, немного скругляю её - как будто рвется позвоночник. Приходиться сидеть со строго прямой спиной. Расслабить  поясницу сидя могу тогда, когда она плотно  уперта в мягкую  спинку стула. Ещё , сидя на, извините, унитазе и кладя локти на колени (типичная в общем позиция  поясницу РВЕТ.  Не могу, когда сплю, нормально согнуть колени ближе к груди в положении лёжа на боку. Делаю упражнение на растяжку - колени к груди в положении лёжа по очереди - с трудом могу достать головой до колена, поясницу начинает Рвать. Если колена вместе - то ещё меньше могу согнуть их, позвоночник Рвёт. Хожу, лежу прямо - боли нет. При наклоне не могу достать сантиметров 10 до пола, как ни старался, как будто натянуты мышцы бедер сзади. Но так сильно не рвёт позвоночник, хотя боль есть и дискомфорт. Это наверное потому, что сгибание идёт больше на уровне l5-s1, в у меня протрузии l4-l5 на 2,5 мм и l1-l2 на 1,4 мм. На этом участке и болит сильно именно позвоночный столб при указанных выше положениях. Диагнозы врачи пишут разные : дискогеная радикулопатия, люмбоишалгия,протрузия и тд.
Выкладываю снимки мрт . 
2 мес. назад делал блокаду(аналгин,В6,новокаин,дипроспан и тд.-смесь) по 2 укола через день, 3 раза. Боль при надавливании на позвоночный столб стала меньше, но спину все равно рвет при положениях, которые описал выше(((
Почему у меня так болит? Протрузии вроде небольшие, не грыжи. Может не из-за них? Какая Какая ещё может быть причина? Почему лечение не даёт результата? Помогите пожалуйста советом!


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2017)

@Dos, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Dos (18 Апр 2017)

Толщина томографического среза- 3мм

Плоскость визуализации: аксиальная,коронарная,сагиттальная

Контрастное вещество: не вводилось.

Получены STIR, Т1-, Т2-взвешенные изображения.  На Т2-взв.изображениях нет снижения интенсивности МР-сигнала от структуры межпозвонковых дисков L1-L2,L2-L3,L3-L4,L5-S1, нет уменьшения их высоты и пролабации кзади. Протрузия диска L1-L2 кзади срединно на 1.4 мм. Протрузия диск L4-L5 вправо интра-экстрафораминально на 2.5 мм, с поперечным разрывом части фиброзного кольца на участке 7,7х2,0х5,1 мм. Отсутствует жировая прослойка между правым спинальным ганглием и краем диска L4-L5. Позвоночный канал не сужен. Высота тел позвонков не снижена. Деструктивные изменения не определяются. Узелок Шморля в теле L2 позвонка.


Заключение: Протрузии дисков L1-L2,L4-L5. Начальные признаки дегидратации диска L4-L5.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Апр 2017)

Где снимки?


----------



## Dos (18 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, выкладываю снимки МРТ

               

еще снимки

               

снимки чуток не по порядку, некоторые не грузятся с первого раза

               

еще

      

пропущенные снимки

         

еще ренген


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Апр 2017)

Если судить по состоянию позвоночника по данным МРТ, то картина вполне удовлетворительная.
Желательно выполнить рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами  и со снимками обратиться за помощью к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## doclega (18 Апр 2017)

Что-то не нравится мне сегмент L4-L5. Высота снижена, диск гипоинтенсивный. По заключению протрузия. Вообще в поясничном отделе нормой считается небольшое выбухание вещества м/позвонковго диска. Надо внимательно смотреть на TRA срезах,нет ли фораминального компонента, поддавливающего СМК.
Дугоотростчатые суставы тоже никак в описании не фигурируют. Есть там артроз или нет? Боли бывают при нём значимые.

ПС кстати фораминальный компонент вроде есть, не могу понять только уровень и принадлежность (вообще по сигналу похоже на синовиальную кисту фораминального сектора). Где вы делали исследование? Коллеги, по симптоматике похоже на корешковые боли?


----------



## Dos (19 Апр 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, а по рентгену на последних снимках ничего не видно?
 "с функциональными пробами"- это какие пробы?

@doclega, МРТ делал в клинике Invivo, это в Казахстане. Врач лечащий сказал, что описание плохое, думаю в этом или след.месяце сделаю МРТ в другой клинике, полгода уже прошло. Получается, при грамотно проведанном МРТ можно увидеть артроз?
"фораминального компонента подддавливающего СМК" - если такое есть - как лечится?

В последнее время стал болеть коленный сустав, когда сижу на корточках, когда встаю- болит еще сильнее, потом похожу- перестает. Это может быть связано с моей проблемой? Артроз?


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

@Dos, Попробуйте делать самомассаж мячиком теннисным. Ложитесь на спину на пол, на мячик и прокатываете вдоль позвоночника мячиком спину. За одно исследуете в каких местах у вас там есть точки напряжения. Их можно попытаться размять постепенно и возможно это принесет облегчение довольно не плохо. Также возможно есть проблемы с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей. Знаете как растяжку этой мышцы делать? Если делать такую растяжку, то какие ощущения?


Dos написал(а):


> В последнее время стал болеть коленный сустав, когда сижу на корточках, когда встаю- болит еще сильнее, потом похожу- перестает. Это может быть связано с моей проблемой? Артроз?


Это может быть завязано с мышцами. А именно есть уплотнения, зажатости в приводящей мышце бедра и в передней мышц бедра. Возьмите то-же мячик и поищите у себя на ноге эти больные уплотненные зоны. Их можно разминать самому руками ежедневно.

Вот упражнения на поясничную мышцу.

  

А вот возможные триггерные точки, с которыми нужно поработать.


----------



## Dos (19 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Вот упражнения на поясничную мышцу.


Эти упражнения делаю постоянно, хотя результата нет.   Первое упражнение, с подтягиванием колена - еле как достаю головой до колена- начинает рвать позвоночник. Если оба колена подтягивать - то вообще не могу достать близко даже, рвет позвоночник. Общупал всю поясницу- нигде не нашел болевых точек. Никуда в ноги, в палец ноги и тп. не отдает,пареза нет. Только болит именно позвоночный столб, на уровне L1-L5 примерно, когда давлю пальцами или костяшками кулака. Сидеть как на картинке 1,2  вообще не могу- рвет позвоночник. Сидеть на стуле без боли могу только со строго прямой спиной, стоит немного скруглить позвоночник- рвет))

 

Массаж, самомассаж тоже не помогают((


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

@Dos, А подвздошно-поясничную пробовали потянуть - упражнение выпад??? Спина при этом может прямая быть. Ощущение есть какие либо больные где-нибудь? При сидении как на картинке колени выше таза подвздошно-поясничная напрягает и тянет позвоночник. Она может просто зажата там сильно!


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

Я не утверждаю точно, что я прав вашей проблеме. Но как вариант почему бы не рассмотреть. Если посмотреть на картину, то поясничная мышца как раз крепится к поясничным позвонкам. При сгибании позвоночника она натягивается (работает). И если она зажата, то не будит давать движению.
1) Это упражнение выпад.
2) Это можно прощупать у себя живот около пупка. Как это делать вот есть видео Доктора Лукьянова.






Рвет позвоночник в одном, а зажато может быть совсем в другом месте.
По экспериментируйте, что получится. Нужно найти точки напряжения.


----------



## Dos (19 Апр 2017)

Спасибо Вам большое за ответы.
Упражнения на выпад делаю, могу глубокое делать без проблем, с прямой спиной можно сказать не болит, если с наклоненной спиной- то болит там же, правда сильно не рвет.
На ягодицах есть болевые точки, если хорошо поискать))) но они и раньше давно были, когда массаж делали- находилась))) их  можно самому массажировать? погуглю видео


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Апр 2017)

Вот видите в выпаде не так рвет, значит как-то влияет эта мышца. Да можно точки по разминать самому. Мячиком или руками.


----------



## Dos (21 Апр 2017)

Хотелось бы еще услышать мнения уважаемых докторов.

@doclega, молчат коллеги(((


----------



## doclega (22 Апр 2017)

Я своё мнение сказал уже. На МРТ похоже на кисту межпозв. сустава. Но надо смотреть все сканы. Киста теоретически может компремировать дорзальный корешок и давать боль.


----------



## Dos (22 Апр 2017)

Спасибо Вам  большое за ответы. Снимки все до единого выложил с описанием. Прошло уже полгода, наверное лучше еще раз сделать МРТ? И как подтвердить или опровергнуть кисту могут? Рентген и тд  или другой метод?


----------



## doclega (22 Апр 2017)

@Dos, это явно не все кейсы. Я не уверен насчёт кисты. Это предположение. Я бы переделал МРТ и попросил врача, который будет смотреть исследование, заострить внимание на данной патологии.


----------



## abelar (23 Апр 2017)

Это не "от спины". Пока не будут исключены все возможные причины патологии органов брюшной полости, не экспериментируйте с "упражнениями". От болей в позвоночнике не умер ни один пациент. А от панкреатита - запросто...


----------



## Dos (24 Апр 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Это не "от спины". Пока не будут исключены все возможные причины патологии органов брюшной полости, не экспериментируйте с "упражнениями". От болей в позвоночнике не умер ни один пациент. А от панкреатита - запросто...


Т.е боль в позвоночнике может быть от паталогии внутренних органов? у меня была в начале 2000-х язва 12-перстной, еще бывает болит под утро левое подреберье, приходится вставать, походить с полчаса- боль уходит, сплю потом дальше. Но это уже давно так бывает, не каждый день конечно. А спина так начала болеть только год назад. Хотя и до этого, как я писал, ныла раньше поясница при нахождении в неудобном положении некоторое время, и поясницу прострелило почти 2 года назад, но так спину не рвало, как сейчас((( 
Паталогии проверить через УЗИ ЖКТ? 
По снимкам не видно же ущемления и т.п. от протрузии? Позвоночный канал не сужен, никуда в ноги и др. не отдает болью. Что еще может вызвать такую боль?


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2017)

Уважаемый DOS. Любой терапевт за 5 мин. перечислит 2 десятка болезней,которые дают такие боли как у вас. Начиная от аппендицита и далее...
Нужно обратиться к терапевту. Перед этим - измерять тем. тела в теч 3-х дней в покое. Утром и вечером. Это сильно поможет терапевту. В идеале, он назначит анализы: крови, УЗИ органов БП, мочи, кал на гельминты.
По результатам анализов можно будет хоть что-то предположить.
Но, ДО этого не экспериментируйте с собой. Отключите на время опцию "позвоночник". Иначе пропустите более важное.
И еще...Не хотел писать,но надо. Есть среди приличных врачей всего мира негласный стандарт: Мужчина 45-50 лет+боли неясного генеза-отправляй к онкологу. С остальным успеем разобраться. Так что начните с него, даже если терапевт не дастнаправления. Храни вас Бог.


----------



## doclega (25 Апр 2017)

Наши терапевты и онкологи не заморачиваются, назначают СКТ ОБП с контрастным усилением и ВКС. Даже без УЗИ.


----------



## Dos (26 Апр 2017)

Спасибо доктор @abelar! Начну с онкологии.
Скажите пож-ста, какие анализы и каких органов по онкологии нужно сдать в моем случае? Какие направления взять?


doclega написал(а):


> Наши терапевты и онкологи не заморачиваются, назначают СКТ ОБП с контрастным усилением и ВКС. Даже без УЗИ.


Спасибо за ответ. СКТ ОБП-это спиральная компьютерная томография органов брюшной полости? а что такое ВКС? Эти обследования на наличие онкологии?


----------



## doclega (27 Апр 2017)

Виртуальная колоноскопия это скрининговая методика  оценки толстой кишки в том числе и на опухоли. На мой скромный взгляд это неплохая альтернатива/дополнение к ФКС. Она намного информативнее ирригоскопии. Хотя важен всё же врач а не метод.


----------

